# Lost IELTS TRF



## visitkangaroos (Aug 21, 2013)

My wife's IELTS TRF is lost. We planned to apply for SS for Victoria. But now this has become a roadblock.

Presently we neither have the scanned copy nor we have the TRF number.

Can anything be done or sitting the exam again is the only choice?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I guess you could try contacting IDP/British Council (depending on who you took the test with) and see if they can provide a duplicate. Even if they agree to issue a duplicate, I'm sure there will be some charge to it but that would be a much better option than having to prepare again and retake the test.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

visitkangaroos said:


> My wife's IELTS TRF is lost. We planned to apply for SS for Victoria. But now this has become a roadblock.
> 
> Presently we neither have the scanned copy nor we have the TRF number.
> 
> Can anything be done or sitting the exam again is the only choice?


You can request for additional TRF by paying a fee, but the clause is they can send only to a registered agent or overseas institutions. Even if we give any local office or institution address they simply send a reply stating " They can't send to local institutes". Meanwhile try to contact IDP or BC center in your location to get more details and guidance. Don't worry friend..every problem has a solution.


----------



## visitkangaroos (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

visitkangaroos said:


> My wife's IELTS TRF is lost. We planned to apply for SS for Victoria. But now this has become a roadblock.
> 
> Presently we neither have the scanned copy nor we have the TRF number.
> 
> Can anything be done or sitting the exam again is the only choice?


Is it IDP or British?

Regards
Amit


----------



## qaiser (Jul 10, 2013)

Dont worry. .. goto nearest BC office. Tell them your Id Details, test date and location. They will provide your TRF no. Give it to your case officer. .


----------

